# Will Santa have a present for your pigeon?



## TitanicWreck (Jun 12, 2003)

Here is hoping your pigeon(s) will recieve a gift this holiday season. What is a good gift for a pigeon? A nice nesting spot? A cask of peanuts?


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

A new basket for nesting. Some hanging toys they don't care about anyways. A new perch.

Reti


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Well, some nice Millet Sprays, Anise Seeds, small flake Purple Dulce, a complete circa 1937 set of 'Williams' half-inch-drive Sockets, with the Breaker Bar and Ratchet in the factory Steel carry case...some 'small' ( 'people-grade' ) raw Spanish Peanuts...some colorful stick-on-bows for their backs, nice clean Pine long Pine Needles and fine twigs and clean, long, found-Feathers for Nesting materials...and...

You know, if there is anything there they do not seem interested in, or can't use...then I will help them out...


Lol...

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Mine have asked Santa for raw unsalted shelled sunflower seeds. They can't get enough of the stuff.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Poop suits, anyone?

fp


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

We always get the loft a bag of safflower seeds to eat at their own discretion. They... uhh... really don't have any, though. It reminds me of a dog with a hamburger.

Pidgey


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

They get safflower seeds anyways, don't they?

Reti


----------



## jacobsshygrl (May 3, 2006)

haha, its funny you ask that question...my grandmother always gets the grandkids' dogs presents like a few bags of treats or a bed or bone or something and she just called me this weekend to ask me what Winnie (my pidgeon) would want. hahaha. Winnie asked Santa for a mate, and that is in the process. Other than that I'm really not sure what to get him.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

I remembered seeing some previous threads that discuss some good ideas for Christmas gifts for our feathered friends.......

Here is an excellent thread that contains much discussion on the various toys and such that many of our members provide for their pigeons. You should enjoy reading it and it may give everyone some good ideas. Just click on it:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=8793

Here is another thread that discusses ideas for Christmas gifts for our pigeons...may give everyone some more ideas:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=8489

Linda


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Reti said:


> They get safflower seeds anyways, don't they?
> 
> Reti


Not that many at once, they don't!

Pidgey


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Lin Hansen said:


> I remembered seeing some previous threads that discuss some good ideas for Christmas gifts for our feathered friends.......
> 
> ............
> 
> Linda


Good links, Linda, I liked the bed of grass to lay on idea, and the pigeon candy.
I found a mirror w/a bell on it which is also a hit. 

fp


----------



## TitanicWreck (Jun 12, 2003)

feralpigeon said:


> Poop suits, anyone?
> 
> fp




I wonder if poop suits could become fashionable with humans?

I have a hunch all of your pigeons will have a very happy Christamas- Just let them know you love them- thats the best gift of all.....


----------



## stephie (May 17, 2006)

Santa's only doing stocking stuffers (peanuts, spray millet, etc.) for Robbie because this silly pidge has a Mum & Dad, Aunt & Uncle, Grandma and Great-Grandma that are already spoiling him rotten! So far he's got two new outfits, a bunch of toys and a stuffy bird to open Christmas morning, so Santa doesn't have much left to shop for... lol think my family's anxious for grandkids or what? (hehe too bad for them, I like having Robin as the only spoiled baby)


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

pdpbison said:


> a complete circa 1937 set of 'Williams' half-inch-drive Sockets, with the Breaker Bar and Ratchet in the factory Steel carry case...
> 
> You know, if there is anything there they do not seem interested in, or can't use...then I will help them out...
> 
> ...


What a guy, Phil! I'll bet your birds are so happy to have you step up and help with the "unwanted" gift(s)  Nice touch, though, to kind of sneak your Christmas wish right in there  

Terry


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Terry, 


Lol...

Well...gotta keep the old Van running good, ( and knock-on-wood it IS running so nice and looking good, I have been completely delighted with it in every way...) that way I can get my paying outside Carpentry work done, get supplies for my inside workshop work things, so that way the 'Seed Well' won't run dry...

So, it really IS for 'them'...just kind of indirectly...

Thats what I told them anyway...so, "shhhhhhh"...


Happy Holidays and Merry Christmas Happy-Things to all the little Beaks and Bills...and to all of use too...!


Love, 

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

TitanicWreck said:


> Here is hoping your pigeon(s) will recieve a gift this holiday season. What is a good gift for a pigeon? A nice nesting spot? A cask of peanuts?


Extra peanuts, safflower seeds, and perhaps unshelled raw sunflower seeds *...but only one time, the extra big size serving...I mean.*.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*SIGH*

I think Squeaks is spoiled ALL year! He certainly won't notice any difference on Christmas DAY!!

*(spoiled rotten bird!)*


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Jax has already received part of her Christmas Present early. She got a new cosy pet mat to sleep on when she is up on the water heater (that doesn't work) in the kitchen.

She was not amused when I took her old towel down and binned it. The new mat was attacked along with some very loud displeased tones....but 30 mins later she was strutting around with appreciation!

She will of course get some pijie food treats on Christmas day...well she gets these anyway..but will get a few more to keep her happy 

And of course lots of cuddles and kissies as always.

Lindi


----------



## TitanicWreck (Jun 12, 2003)

I have a hunch if anyone gets thier pigeon a stuffed animal companion, the pigeon would smack the thing around- I can't remember who- one of the regulars here had a pigeon that tormented one of his stuffed animal friends..


----------



## dovegirl (Apr 15, 2006)

Santa is bringing Comet a pigeon friend.  

Regards
Peter


----------



## TitanicWreck (Jun 12, 2003)

Well, I'll try and spread the Christmas cheer here in Boston by feeding as many feral pigeons I can with peanuts and shelled sunflower seeds-
How about basic birdseed? I could get one of those giant bags and leave a trail behind me as I walk through the Boston common...
Ill have to do it when it gets dark, or the Park Service police will harass me..

What is the best method of distributing water to feral piegeons?
Pouring a gallon of water on the ground wont work- it will evaporate or seep into the ground-
I'd use a bowl, but fear the pigeons could become sick from one another...

Any suggestions?


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

In a word? 
Crayons.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

pdpbison said:


> Hi Terry,
> 
> 
> Lol...
> ...



A VERY SPECIAL HOLIDAY SEASON GREETINGS TO YOU, TOO, PHIL and BUTTERCUP AND ALL YOUR BIRDIES

May your Van live a long, happy life and always run smoothly!


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Yep, Santa is coming for Beautiful (my MP) this year. It had a long list of things it wanted. I believe Santa will get most of the stuff it asked for, if not all....
I thought I'd include it's list, so here it is.
Happy Holidays
-hilly

*Beautiful's Christmas List: *
Dear Santa, 
I wold like the following things for Christmas.
More fleece blankets and mats.
More toys-Ones with bells and things I can tug on.
Different color toy balls. Some with bells, whicker, plastic and much more
Maybe a stuff toy.....something colorful and soft.
Different treats for me to try/eat. I'm very picky....
A flight suit...because Mommy insists I put in on my list. I'd like a Blue one.
That colorful paper stuff I like to play with. You know the stuff I put in my nesting area. It's the same stuff I love to throw around......

If I think of anything else before Christmas, I'll send another letter.

-B.M.P


----------

